# Charles Rangel Celebrates 200 years of Prince Hall Freemasonry in New York



## My Freemasonry (Mar 26, 2012)

New York Representative Charles Rangel celebrated the 200th anniversary of Boyer Lodge No. 1 and Prince Hall Freemasonry in New York on the floor of the House of Representatives last week.

From his remarks on March 22nd, 2012:

_History notes that Boyer Lodge No. 1 was named after Jean Pierre Boyer, a native of Saint-Domingue, who was born around February 15, 1776. He was a courageous soldier and leader of the Haitian Revolution, who served as a General under Toussaint L' Ouverture in the Haitian War of Independence against the French Government. Jean Pierre Boyer served as the fourth President of Haiti from 1818 to 1843, and managed to rule for the longest period of time of any of the revolutionary leaders of his generation. He reunited the north and south of Haiti in 1820 and also invaded and took control of Santo Domingo, which brought all of Hispaniola under one government by 1822. Under President Boyer's leadership, Haiti declared independence from France in 1825, becoming the only free Black nation, then in existence.As stated by Worshipful Master Carlo Smith-Ramsay, 

The daring price that our ancestors paid to boldly and audaciously decide to become Freemasons at a time in history when men of color were not entirely free men and the laws of the land provided them very little protection is the reason why we should humbly and reverently celebrate our Bi-centennial Anniversary of Boyer Lodge No. 1.''_​
Read his complete remarks here.

H/T to Stephen Hill
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## BryanMaloney (Mar 26, 2012)

More details on Boyer: Haiti: 1820 -1843:Rule of Jean-Pierre Boyer


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a fan of Rangel.


----------



## BroBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Is Charlie Rangel a Mason? Or was he a guest speaker?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 28, 2012)

BroBill said:


> Is Charlie Rangel a Mason? Or was he a guest speaker?



Opportunist. Okay, I need to stay away from this thread..lol


----------



## BroBill (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 1, 2012)

H.R.735: Rangel Rule Act of 2009 - U.S. Congress - OpenCongress


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jan 15, 2017)

BryanMaloney said:


> More details on Boyer: Haiti: 1820 -1843:Rule of Jean-Pierre Boyer



The link is dead.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 15, 2017)

It's a five-year old post...


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jan 23, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> It's a five-year old post...



So what. Are links suppose to go dead after 5 years? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2017)

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> So what. Are links suppose to go dead after 5 years?



Internet domain names tend to be paid for by the year with the maximum time that can be paid in advance being 5 years.  That's in addition to sites reorganizing their content.

In fact when it comes to reorganizing content one of the principles is that unchanging content fails to draw traffic.  So yes, links are in fact supposed to go dead by then.  Though it's even better to have ever growing content that keeps getting paid for.


----------

